# papasito [papacito]



## whitechapelmack

Hey guys,

I am in love with a Colombian and they use this word all the time for me, what does it mean?  They wont tell me


----------



## satoshixD

I think.. something like "Very handsome man"


----------



## Nina123

It is a sweet and very informal form to tell you: Darling, Baby, Honey... Its meaning is: Daddy.

Bye
Nina


----------



## whitechapelmack

I was hoping it was something like that, thanks guys!!


----------



## aztlaniano

It should actually be "papa*c*ito", a diminutive of "papá". 
As Nina says, "Daddy".


----------



## ktm5002

I just met a mexican girl who started calling me "papasito"... In the way she says it, I know its a good word.  I also know it probably has a meaning similar to "daddy" or something.  Can someone tell me exactly what "papasito" translates to in mexico??? Thanks...

Acabo de conocer una mujer mexicana quien empezaba me llamando "papasito".  En la manera que ella lo dijo, yo se que la palabra tiene una significa buena.  Tambien, yo se la significa es similar a la palabra "daddy" en ingles.  Puede alguien traducir la significa exacta de "papasita" en la tradicion mexicano???  Gracias!!


----------



## Prima Facie

Acabo de conocer a una mujer mejicana que ha empezado a llamarte "papasito". De la manera en la que lo dijo, sé que es algo bueno. También sé que es similar a la palabra "daddy" en inglés. ¿Alguien puede traducirme el significado exacto de "papasito" en la tradición mejicana? !Gracias!

No sólo en M, sino en otros lugares de América del Sur y Central se utiliza eso para referirse cariñosamente a un hombre. En España no se usa.

saludos.


----------



## moreno1205

hello everybody, We use this word 

Papasito rico! It means that somebody is very very sexy or that person is super hot

Papasito! it means  that person looks very nice that attracts when some looks at him or her 

Espero haber sido una ayuda


----------



## SaritaSarang

ktm5002 said:


> I just met a mexican girl who started calling me "papasito"... In the way she says it, I know its a good word.  I also know it probably has a meaning similar to "daddy" or something.  Can someone tell me exactly what "papasito" translates to in mexico??? Thanks...
> 
> Acabo de conocer una mujer mexicana quien empezaba me llamando "papasito".  En la manera que ella lo dijo, yo se que la palabra tiene una significa buena.  Tambien, yo se la significa es similar a la palabra "daddy" en ingles.  Puede alguien traducir la significa exacta de "papasita" en la tradicion mexicano???  Gracias!!



In Mexico papacito/papasito (It can be spelled both ways), means the same thing as everywhere else, its a term of endearment for a man. it LITERALLY means "little daddy", but would translate to something like "honey, baby, daddy," or whatever lovey-dovey term you would say to a man. It also sorta implies that he is really sexy or good looking.


----------



## Moritzchen

De dónde sacan que papacito se escribe con_ s_ (papasito) los que son de España y Colombia? A los demás los entiendo porque el español no es su lengua natal. Papacito es _daddy_. Si se quiere decir que el hombre está guapo, por lo general es_ papasote_. Y ambas son sumamente mexicanas. No se usan por lo menos en el Cono Sur.


----------



## honeyheart

Nosotros decimos "papi" o "papito".


----------



## duvija

Mi término de incesto no pasa de 'm'hijito, vení para acá'. Me aterrorizaría llamar a un promitente enamorado, "papá/papi"... ¿En serio lo llaman así en todos lados?


----------



## suso26

But the correct way is "Papacito" with a "C".
That means "daddy" not to your real father , but to your lover (as a tender expression) or to any man who looks sexy/hot.

That's the way in Mexico.


----------



## Carlos Mx

Aunque el mundo entero lo escriba con ese:  

Papacito es con "C" y Papazote es con "Z"

¡No hay vuelta de hoja!


----------



## Carlos Mx

duvija said:


> Mi término de incesto no pasa de 'm'hijito, vení para acá'. Me aterrorizaría llamar a un promitente enamorado, "papá/papi"... ¿En serio lo llaman así en todos lados?


 
  

Entendemos que Edipo es más cercano a tu corazón que Electra.  

En México también le decimos "mamacita" a una mujer especialmente atractiva o sensual.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

SaritaSarang said:


> In Mexico papacito/papasito (It can be spelled both ways), *means the same thing as everywhere else*,  its a term of endearment for a man. it LITERALLY means "little daddy", but would translate to something like "honey, baby, daddy," or *whatever lovey-dovey term you would say to a man*. *It also sorta implies that he is really sexy or good looking*.


¡Dios mío, lo que hay que oír! Yo que ni siquiera me atrevo a afirmar que lo que yo digo se dice en España... Esta juventud osada...
Por aquí, por lo menos en mi casa, se oye espantoso: no sé qué dirán los otros españoles.
Coincido 100% con duvija: 





duvija said:


> Me aterrorizaría llamar a un promitente enamorado, "papá/papi"...


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡Dios mío, lo que hay que oír! Yo que ni siquiera me atrevo a afirmar que lo que yo digo se dice en España... Esta juventud osada...
> Por aquí, por lo menos en mi casa, se oye *espantoso*: no sé qué dirán los otros españoles.
> Coincido 100% con duvija:



100% de acuerdo, Aldonza.


----------



## SaritaSarang

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡Dios mío, lo que hay que oír! Yo que ni siquiera me atrevo a afirmar que lo que yo digo se dice en España... Esta juventud osada...
> Por aquí, por lo menos en mi casa, se oye espantoso: no sé qué dirán los otros españoles.
> Coincido 100% con duvija:


 
Yeah, I can definitly see how it's kinda creepy to call a love interest a term that you also use to refer to your parents! ( mami/papi). For me not being a native Spanish speaker I can use the terms and it sounds cute and ok, but in English they do the same thing ( calling boyfriends " daddy, big daddy/ sexy daddy, hot mama, sexy mami etc...) and to me that sounds creepy. ( I would never ever call my boyfriend daddy(in English) or any variation of it, it hits too close to home.)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Moritzchen said:


> ¿De dónde sacan que papacito se escribe con_ s_ (papasito) los que son de España y Colombia?


 
Lo que pasa es que en España el diminutivo que usamos es *papaíto*, no papacito. Como el libro, _Papaíto piernas largas_... 
Incluso lo dice el DPD, voz *papá*:
*3.*Como diminutivos se emplean _papaíto,_ el más normal en España, y _papito,_ muy extendido en América. También responde a las reglas de formación de diminutivos, y es, por tanto, correcta, la forma _papacito,_ que en América suele alternar con _papito _y_ papaíto,_ y que en países como México es el diminutivo más frecuente. En todo el ámbito hispánico se usa también la forma hipocorística _papi_.


----------



## aommoa

En España papacito suena a sudamericano


----------



## honeyheart

SaritaSarang said:


> (I would never ever call my boyfriend  daddy (in English) or any variation of it, it hits too close to  home.)


La verdad es que se produce un fenómeno de disociación mental gracias al cual los dos referentes de la palabra no se superponen al usarla para cada caso.


P.D.: 





SaritaSarang said:


> In Mexico papacito/papasito (It can be spelled both ways)


En español existe una regla de ortografía que establece que los diminutivos con esta terminación se escriben obligatoriamente con "c": callecita, leoncito, pobrecito, etc.
(Salvo que la "s" esté contenida en la palabra de origen: casita, pesito, etc.)


----------



## SaritaSarang

honeyheart said:


> En español existe una regla de ortografía que establece que los diminutivos con esta terminación se escriben obligatoriamente con "c": callecita, leoncito, pobrecito, etc.
> (Salvo que la "s" esté contenida en la palabra de origen: casita, pesito, etc.)



Entiendo, y como explicaba antes, ( el post fue borrado), entiendo que no se puede escribir con S segun las relgas del lenguaje o lo que dice en el diccionario. Lo que quiero decir con " it can be written both ways" , es que encontrarás muchas personas quienes lo escriben con C y con S, correcto o no.


----------



## honeyheart

Ah, entonces no quisiste decir "se lo puede escribir de ambas maneras", sino "se lo puede ver/encontrar escrito de ambas maneras".

Mi aclaración fue simplemente para que los que estudian español no aprendan esto mal.


----------



## gatogab

aommoa said:


> En España papacito suena a sudamericano


 
Instead *Papaíto* sounds spanish


----------



## SaritaSarang

honeyheart said:


> Ah, entonces no quisiste decir "se lo puede escribir de ambas maneras", sino "se lo puede ver/encontrar escrito de ambas maneras".



Andale eso es


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

aommoa said:


> En España papacito suena a sudamericano


 

En Argentina, "sudamericano" suena a "cono sur", y como ya dijeron antes, acá en el cono sur no solemos decir "papacito", se dice más "ay papi", o "ay papito".




-Por favor, corrijan mis errores.-


----------



## Moritzchen

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> En Argentina, "sudamericano" suena a "cono sur"...


 Bueno, evidentemente están equivocados.


----------



## Jimelu07

whitechapelmack said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am in love with a Colombian and they use this word all the time for me, what does it mean?  They wont tell me



Im from Perú and "papasito" means you are handsome and hottie


----------



## herbcap

I am also in love with a latinoamericana and she calls me papacito all the time. It sounds really nice. So what is the equivalent to return? Something similiar cosy what a man would say to a woman?


----------



## jilar

herbcap said:


> So what is the equivalent to return? Something similiar cosy what a man would say to a woman?


_Mamacita_ may work.


----------



## herbcap

Thanks a lot. Why didn't I think that? Sounds nice, but maybe a bit obvious. Also I doubt if a reference to mama is very cool


----------



## jilar

Carlos Mx said:


> Entendemos que Edipo es más cercano a tu corazón que Electra.
> 
> En México también le decimos "mamacita" a una mujer especialmente atractiva o sensual.


At least in México, as you can read.


----------



## herbcap

Saben la diferencia?


----------



## jilar

¿Qué diferencia? ¿A qué diferencia te refieres?
¿Diferencia entre papacito y mamacita?
¿O diferencia  de usos según los países o regiones?
¿O quizá a otra diferencia?


----------



## herbcap

mama y mamacita


----------



## jilar

Mamá se dice a una madre, la mujer que te parió, o quizá crió (por ejemplo una madre que te adoptó). Relación familiar.

Mamacita, en este caso, se dice a tu pareja sentimental, la mujer que tú quieres y obviamente ves atractiva. Y si quieres ser padre, la mujer que esperas sea la madre de tus hijos. Relación sexual.

Lo mismo para papá(tu padre) y papacito(tu pareja si fueras mujer)


----------



## herbcap

muy interesante. gracias por explicar!


----------



## nanel

¡Qué hilo más interesante! Aunque, como ya han dicho, aquí en España no usamos "papacito" ni "mamacita" ni demás equivalentes, yo siempre los he entendido como refiriendo a alguien que podría ser el padre/la madre de tus hijos; es decir, tu amante. Nada que ver con tu propio/a padre/madre 

En cuanto al término cariñoso para papá, yo siempre he oído (y usado cuando quería algo, je je): papi o, como mucho, más cursi aún: papito.


----------



## herbcap

Could this perhaps originally be an indigenous way of praising a loved one, who knows? But it is understandable as one may appreciate subconsciously someone who meets the good characteristics of one's mother or father, as they were the ones to loop up to as a child. This is pure speculation of course. I could imagine this wouldn't work in European culture were there were so many things a taboo. Never heard of similar usage in any European language.


----------



## duvija

Yes, 'mamita' and 'papito' are terms of endearment. Perfectly understandable and you may use it, without Edipo connotations (or at least, we assume they don't have those connotations. It always felt weird to me...) Or 'mami/papi'.


----------

